# Kerosene heater, Please help



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

I got a kerosene portable heater the other day at a garage sale for 5.00.
It's a comfort glow. I have no idea what to do with it. I got it just for back up. Is it normal for the gas tank to have some sediment in it. I guess I''ll have to clean it out. Also how can ya tell if it needs a new wick? And where in the world do you buy kerosene at? Is it the same stuff that you buy at walmart to put in your oil lamps? 
I know these are dumb questions, but I never had one of these before.
Also this one has a place for some batteries on the back of it, what is that for.
Thanks so much


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

You can buy kerosene at any gas station..it will be red in color and says ..off the road..on the pump. In some states as in NY you need to sign for it..don't ask me why. No it is not bought at Wal-Mart I think you are thinking of the gas for the camping lanterns. Ask around at your local small hardware store about the wicks or perhaps someone in your area will clean and fit it for a new wick as ours does for around $30. This way you know it is done right. I always have a hard time installing new wicks and to have it cleaned properly it's worth it every few years. The batteries are for ignition of the flame. We don't bother with that...just use a match to light it each time. Go to Wal-Mart and look at the new ones there..for info. They usually aren't very expensive to buy new during sales and usually after some years that is what I do. They are good little heaters for those early fall or late spring nights to take the chill off of the house instead of starting up the wood stoves. If this one is pretty new they do have a safety feature if it happens to get knocked over or bumped really hard it will turn off. Just ask around .. Good Luck !!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

no...for goodness sake don't burn anything but white K-1 kerosene in an indoor heater. it should have a clear appearance like water.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

there are a number of different kerosene grades, K1 K2 and then there are diesels D1 and D2, K1 and K2 and D1 are all very similar, in the weight, but some what chemically different, K1 is the only one rated for indoor burning, K2 is rated for vented kerosene heaters, and D1 is a motor fuel, and has additives to help in lubrication and other properties that are for the working of injector pumps, many people will refer to it as kerosene, the diffrence I think is the sulfer content and the refineing of K! and K2.

dyed, fuels are to indicate that they have not had the road tax payed on them, for off road or no road use only, if found in a motor vechile running on the highway a fine will result and the die will stay and show for many many fill ups after the fact,

the clear fuel normally shows that the road tax was paid, 

on K1 most of the time it is clear, when at lest bought in small containers, I do not know if it has had tax paid on it or not, but the cost of small containers is usually high,

the oils used in lamps would work but would end up being expensive, for the small quantities and the mark up on the small quantities,

If the wick is hard or yellow and feels like it has a varnish in it it probably should be replaced, be careful removing , hard wicks can tear up the elevating mechanism,

the dirt in the tank of a wick fed heater probably will not hurt it any, but would be best to remove if Possible. as the wick will "wick" up the fuel and does not have to flow through an orifice.

kerosene has aprox. 135000 BTU per gallon of heat


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

thanks...i meant 1-K and not A-1...coffee deficiency, lol.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Around here all I can get is dyed kero.
And the fine for getting caught with dyed fuel is $ 10,000.
I kid you not..............its steep.
They are serious about wanting their road taxes.

Go buy a blue 5 gallon fuel container . . .blue for kero.

Put a quart or so in the tank and light it outside for the first time or two. . . . . .until you see what needs to be done to get it fired up.


----------

